# Mac fou fou fou



## artintel (15 Octobre 2008)

Mon mac est devenu cingle, azimute, crazy:rateau:

Des que je bouge la souris c'est tout l'ecran qui se deplace vers la droite ou vers la gauche , en haut ou en bas !

Par exemple, la je veux bouger la souris pour aller sur un smiley a droite, tout l'ecran se porte a gauche comme pour raccourcir le trajet... C'est quoi ce binz ? :mouais:


----------



## Sindanárië (15 Octobre 2008)

Je pense que tu devrai trouver un exorciste, ou un médium 

_
_


----------



## JPTK (15 Octobre 2008)

artintel a dit:


> Mon mac est devenu cingle, azimute, crazy:rateau:
> 
> Des que je bouge la souris c'est tout l'ecran qui se deplace vers la droite ou vers la gauche , en haut ou en bas !
> 
> Par exemple, la je veux bouger la souris pour aller sur un smiley a droite, tout l'ecran se porte a gauche comme pour raccourcir le trajet... C'est quoi ce binz ? :mouais:



Menu pomme > pref systeme > accès universel > désactiver zoom


----------



## JPTK (16 Octobre 2008)

les mecs tu te demandes pourquoi ils ouvrent un sujet sans rire...


----------



## Sindanárië (16 Octobre 2008)

jaipatoukompri a dit:


> les mecs tu te demandes pourquoi ils ouvrent un sujet sans rire...



Pour que tu puisses justifier de ton pourcentage d'expérience dans ton profil  mon petit JPTK :rateau:


----------



## JPTK (16 Octobre 2008)

Sindanárië a dit:


> Pour que tu puisses justifier de ton pourcentage d'expérience dans ton profil  mon petit JPTK :rateau:



Il s'est peut-être habitué ou alors il est allé chez son garagiste avec son mac sous le bras.

D'ailleurs ce sujet n'a rien à faire là


----------



## artintel (22 Novembre 2008)

jaipatoukompri a dit:


> Il s'est peut-être habitué ou alors il est allé chez son garagiste avec son mac sous le bras.
> 
> D'ailleurs ce sujet n'a rien à faire là


 C 'est pas moi, c'est ma copine qui a poste, je vous jure :mouais:


----------

